# Tomarse el/un día libre



## Áristos

Hola compañeros/as.

Como español, yo utilizo "tomarse un día libre" y "tomarse el día libre" en situaciones diferentes.

Yo diría siempre "tomarse el día libre" cuando me refiero a un día específico. 
Por ejemplo, "ayer me tomé el día libre", "el sábado me tomaré el día libre", "todos los primeros de mes me tomo el día libre",...

En cambio, uso "un día libre" cuando no menciono un día en concreto, sino que hablo en general. Por ejemplo, "me gustaría tomarme un día libre", "Juan nunca se toma ni un día libre", etc.

Una amiga de un país de Sudamérica, que prefiero no mencionar para no influir en las respuestas de nadie, me dice que a ella le suena bien sólo "UN día libre", y tenemos una pequeña discusión al respecto 

¿Me podéis aportar vuestra sabiduría y vuestras opiniones?
¿Qué diríais vosotros, "ayer me tomé el día libre" o "ayer me tomé un día libre"?

Muchas gracias de antemano 

Saudos


----------



## Camilo1964

Completamente de acuerdo contigo. _*El*_ es artículo determinado y en esa expresión transmite la idea de un día específico (en el caso que propones: ayer). Por su parte, _*un*_ día libre puede referirse a cualquier día.

En mi país siento que se usa de esa manera, aún cuando nunca he discutido el punto con nadie.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Hola, yo diría que tu amiga está bien, además debe ser bien inteligente (y bonita).
Yo diría:

Mi versión: Ayer tuve *un* día libre y decidí visitar a mi amigo Roque. 
Versión de Áristos: Ayer tuve *el* día libre y decidí visitar a mi amigo Roque. 
 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Áristos

Muchas gracias, Camilo. Tu aportación me sirvió de mucho.

Sofía Gómez, hola y bienvenia a WR.
Me temo que no conoces a mi amiga, es muy testaruda.
En cuanto a lo de bonita, no sé, cada uno tiene sus gustos.

Yo apuesto por la 2ª versión, la misma que Camilo ve correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Gracias por la bienvenida Áristos (teiendo en cuenta de que soy un senior member) lol

Quisiera oír la version de un hablante Latino.

Chau


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Interesante hilo. 

En el habla diaria me da la impresión que no se suele hacer esa diferenciación en los usos, o al menos así me ocurre a mí.

Saludos,


----------



## Camilo1964

Veamos las opciones de intercambio, para verificar si son expresiones sinónimas o si alguna resulta incorrecta:

Ejemplo 1: 

Trabajador que, mientras está en la oficina, recibe la noticia de la muerte de su esposa. Al comunicarlo al jefe, éste le diría: 

A.- Rodríguez, tómese el día libre y dele cristiana sepultura a su mujer
B.- Rodríguez, tómese un día libre y dele cristiana sepultura a su mujer

A mi entender ambas cabrían, pero la lógica es A. Es decir, váyase hoy y atienda los asuntos mortuorios (que para luego es tarde). Aceptaría B, si el jefe quiere enfatizar el elemento cuantitativo y no quiere que Rodríguez vaya a pensar que, a cuenta de neo viudo, puede faltar la semana entera.

Ejemplo 2:

Ejecutiva a tiempo completo, madre de 3 y esposa. Un día cualquiera cae en cama con síndrome de stress crónico. El médico al visitarla le diría:

A.- Cristina, bastantes veces te dije que te tomaras un/unos día(s) libre(s) y no me hiciste caso... ahora ves las consecuencias.
B.- Cristina, bastantes veces te dije que te tomaras el/los día(s) libre(s) y no me hiciste caso... ahora ves las consecuencias

En este segundo ejemplo, sólo A tiene sentido. El uso del artículo determinado resulta completamente anormal.

Con estos dos casos, creo que se ejemplifica la diversidad de usos. 

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## piraña utria

Camilo1964 said:


> Veamos las opciones de intercambio, para verificar si son expresiones sinónimas o si alguna resulta incorrecta:
> 
> Ejemplo 1:
> 
> Trabajador que, mientras está en la oficina, recibe la noticia de la muerte de su esposa. Al comunicarlo al jefe, éste le diría:
> 
> A.- Rodríguez, tómese el día libre y dele cristiana sepultura a su mujer
> B.- Rodríguez, tómese un día libre y dele cristiana sepultura a su mujer
> 
> A mi entender ambas cabrían, pero la lógica es A. Es decir, váyase hoy y atienda los asuntos mortuorios (que para luego es tarde). Aceptaría B, si el jefe quiere enfatizar el elemento cuantitativo y no quiere que Rodríguez vaya a pensar que, a cuenta de neo viudo, puede faltar la semana entera.
> 
> Ejemplo 2:
> 
> Ejecutiva a tiempo completo, madre de 3 y esposa. Un día cualquiera cae en cama con síndrome de stress crónico. El médico al visitarla le diría:
> 
> A.- Cristina, bastantes veces te dije que te tomaras un/unos día(s) libre(s) y no me hiciste caso... ahora ves las consecuencias.
> B.- Cristina, bastantes veces te dije que te tomaras el/los día(s) libre(s) y no me hiciste caso... ahora ves las consecuencias
> 
> En este segundo ejemplo, sólo A tiene sentido. El uso del artículo determinado resulta completamente anormal.
> 
> Con estos dos casos, creo que se ejemplifica la diversidad de usos.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo



Hola, Cami.

De acuerdo completamente con los ejemplos y tu explicación. 

Me refería por supuesto al uso en el ejemplo de Áristos, en el que con la utilización de "ayer" me parece que deja abierta, en lo coloquial insisto, ambas posibilidades.

Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Sofía (en cuanto a lo inteligente y bonita), pero creo que las dos se pueden inercambiar en la mayoría de los casos, incluyendo los que se exponen.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Gracias Toño 

Y en cuanto a la ayuda de todos los participantes, creo que es muy valiosa.

He decidido escribir:
Ayer tuve *el* día libre y decidí visitar a mi amigo Roque.
 
Aunque la otra versión tambien suena bien en mi escrito. No hay distinción.
 
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo diría _*saqué el día libre.  *_

No era _*un*_ ni _*lo tomé.*_


----------



## la_machy

Hola Aristos,

Yo creo como dice Piraña que en el hablar diaro se usan las dos expresiones, ahora habría que ver las circunstancias ya que dependiendo del contexto cabría solo una o ambas como en los ejemplos de Camilo.

Yo diría:
" Me voya a tomar *un día libre* para buscar un nuevo departamento" (hablando de cualquier día, no importa cual, no tengo prisa por encontrar nuevo departamento)
"Me urge encontrar departamento, mañana me voy a *tomar el día libre*" (estoy indicando especificamente el día que me quiero tomar libre).

Yo creo también, que la diferencia esta entre ir de lo general a lo particular. A mi manera de ver eso le da el uso diferente a las dos expresiones.


Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Áristos said:


> Hola compañeros/as.
> 
> Como español, yo utilizo "tomarse un día libre" y "tomarse el día libre" en situaciones diferentes.
> 
> Yo diría siempre "tomarse el día libre" cuando me refiero a un día específico.
> Por ejemplo, "ayer me tomé el día libre", "el sábado me tomaré el día libre", "todos los primeros de mes me tomo el día libre",...
> 
> En cambio, uso "un día libre" cuando no menciono un día en concreto, sino que hablo en general. Por ejemplo, "me gustaría tomarme un día libre", "Juan nunca se toma ni un día libre", etc.
> 
> Una amiga de un país de Sudamérica, que prefiero no mencionar para no influir en las respuestas de nadie, me dice que a ella le suena bien sólo "UN día libre", y tenemos una pequeña discusión al respecto
> 
> ¿Me podéis aportar vuestra sabiduría y vuestras opiniones?
> ¿Qué diríais vosotros, "ayer me tomé el día libre" o "ayer me tomé un día libre"?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> 
> Saudos



Siempre lo he utilizado como tú Aristos, cercanía geográfica obliga.

No le discutas a una mujer inteligente y bonita Aristos...


----------



## Vampiro

Yo concuerdo con lo que ya concordaron los anteriores contertulios.
A veces (y sólo a veces) se pueden intercambiar.  Pero el artículo determinado es determinante, y si usamos uno indeterminado la frase podría indeterminarse, resultado matemáticamente inaceptable.
El necrofílico ejemplo dado por Camilo no podría ser más claro.
Si me dicen “tómese *el* día libre” me queda claro que se refieren a un día específico, pero si por el contrario me dicen “tómese *un* día libre”, me lo tomaré cuando mejor me acomode.
Esteeeeee… ¿y esta amiga es muy bonita de verdad?
_


----------



## Sofia Gomez

jajajaja

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

En México lo decimos con más brevedad:

- Si te sientes mal, mejor tómate el día.

- Como acabamos antes de lo previsto, me voy a tomar la tarde.

- Yo me tomo todos los miércoles, para ir a jugar golf.

Y si no sé cuando, pues se trata de tomarse un día o una semana cualquiera.

Será que si me lo tomo, se entiende que es muy mi libertad y mi gana; entonces sobra lo de "libre".

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Quizá la explicación a este tema se encuentre en que hay empresas que permiten
tomarse 3 o 4 días libres al año sin necesidad de justificación.

Así, si yo me tomé el lunes libre, podría decir: " el lunes me tomé un día libre" ( de esos 3 que tengo permitidos, un=uno)

saludos


----------



## Antpax

romarsan said:


> Siempre lo he utilizado como tú Aristos, cercanía geográfica obliga.
> 
> No le discutas a una mujer inteligente y bonita Aristos...



Hola a todos:

Coincido con Ro, yo también lo veo así, suponque que también porque somos del mismo barrio.

Te he corregido una cosita Ro, espero que no te importe. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ynez

_Ayer me tomé el día libre.
Ayer tuve el día libre.
Ayer no trabajé_. 


_La semana pasada me tomé un día libre._

Pero ya sé que preguntas por "ayer".  En cualquier caso, se entendería perfectamente, dijeran lo que dijeran.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Y ¿por qué corrige *Antpax* el "*inteligente y bonita*"?

No veo que esté mal escrito


----------



## pejeman

Sofia Gomez said:


> Y ¿por qué corrige *Antpax* el "*inteligente y bonita*"?
> 
> No veo que esté mal escrito


 
Tienes toda la razón. (No hay que discutir con una mujer, dijo Antpax).


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Antpax said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Coincido con Ro, yo también lo veo así, suponque que también porque somos del mismo barrio.
> 
> Te he corregido una cosita Ro, espero que no te importe.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 


pejeman said:


> Tienes toda la razón. (No hay que discutir con una mujer, dijo Antpax).


 
Ya me confundí :S
jajajaja

Doy por cerrado el foro 

Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

Sofia Gomez said:


> Y ¿por qué corrige *Antpax* el "*inteligente y bonita*"?
> 
> No veo que esté mal escrito



Sencillamente porque  a una mujer nunca se le debe discutir na' de na' (independientemente de si es guapa, inteligente...etc.)
Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Estoy con Camilo 1964, que ha argumentado muy bien su posición, en la que además está acompañado por ilustres foreros.


----------



## ECDS

Yo también usaría "el" para un día determinado ("mañana me tomaré el día libre"). 

Sólo usaría "un" con un día determinado si quisiera recalcar que es uno de los que dispongo: "mañana me tomaré un día (de los dos que me quedan este año) libre". Pero en este caso dejaría de ser indefinido y pasaría a ser numeral cardinal.


Pd. *pejeman*, el "libre" en este caso se refiere a que puedo hacer lo que me plazca ese día y una de esas cosas placenteras no será ir a trabajar, no que lo pueda coger libremente.


----------



## pejeman

ECDS said:


> Pd. *pejeman*, el "libre" en este caso se refiere a que puedo hacer lo que me plazca ese día y una de esas cosas placenteras no será ir a trabajar, no que lo pueda coger libremente.


 
Pues si puedo hacer lo que me plazca, entonces el libre soy yo, no el día. Por lo tanto me tomo el día por un acto volitivo y no hace falta que al día lo califique de libre.

Y cuando a alguien se lo otorgan, si le dicen que se tome el día o un día cualquiera, por el motivo que sea, ¿Hará falta que se agregue "libre" para que el mensaje sea correctamente comprendid0? Yo digo que no.


Saludos.


----------



## ECDS

Día/tarde libre =  día/tarde de descanso.

El día lo puedes tomar voluntariamente u obligado. Si estás sujeto a un contrato y no te quedan más días libres por coger, no eres libre de coger otro. 

No hace falta, pero la expresión, aquí, es así. Sin "libre" se entiende pero queda coja. En un contrato, ley,..., no quedaría más remedio que ponerlo:
"Los trabajadores, previo aviso y sin necesidad de justificación, disfrutarán de tres _días libres al año_ con derecho a remuneración. 
"Los trabajadores, previo aviso y sin necesidad de justificación, disfrutarán de tres _días al año_ con derecho a remuneración. ¿y el resto de los días no habrá derecho a remuneración? ¿Y hay que avisar de los días en los que se quiere tener el derecho a remuneración?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Sofia Gomez said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida Áristos (teiendo en cuenta de que soy un senior member) lol
> 
> Quisiera oír la version de un hablante Latino.
> 
> Chau


 

Es objeto de otra discusión pero creo que un español es al menos tan latino como un latinoamericano, ya que si algo tienen de latinos es por su herencia española/italiana/portuguesa....


----------



## pejeman

ECDS said:


> Día/tarde libre = día/tarde de descanso.
> 
> El día lo puedes tomar voluntariamente u obligado. Si estás sujeto a un contrato y no te quedan más días libres por coger, no eres libre de coger otro. Claro que soy libre; si me da la gana, falto. A lo que no puedo escapar es a las consecuencias de mis actos ya sea que falte o que asista. Esta es la esencia de la libertad.
> 
> No hace falta, pero la expresión, aquí, es así. Sin "libre" se entiende pero queda coja. En un contrato, ley,..., no quedaría más remedio que ponerlo:
> "Los trabajadores, previo aviso y sin necesidad de justificación, disfrutarán de tres _días libres al año_ con derecho a remuneración.
> "Los trabajadores, previo aviso y sin necesidad de justificación, disfrutarán de tres _días al año_ con derecho a remuneración. ¿y el resto de los días no habrá derecho a remuneración? ¿Y hay que avisar de los días en los que se quiere tener el derecho a remuneración?


 
Pues en México no he encontrado que se maneje legalmente lo de días libres. Son días de descanso o permisos con goce o no de salario. La Ley Federal del Trabajo así lo denomina y dudo que algún contrato colectivo o contrato-ley se arriesgara a usar términos no contenidos en la Ley, por las consecuencias inesperadas que siempre surgen:

ARTICULO 412. EL CONTRATO-LEY CONTENDRA: 
---
IV. LAS CONDICIONES DE TRABAJO SEÑALADAS EN EL ARTICULO 391, FRACCIONES IV, V, VI Y IX; 
 
ARTICULO 391. EL CONTRATO COLECTIVO CONTENDRA: 
…
… V. LOS DIAS DE DESCANSO Y VACACIONES; 

Como dije desde un principio, en México no hace falta agregar "libre" al día que me tomo. Yo hasta pienso que el añadido de "libre" se ha colado del inglés por aquello del día "off".

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

pejeman, en este caso se os habría colado desde España, pues aquí se usa desde hace muchísimo tiempo. En inglés es diferente.



P.D: Me he reído mucho con tus comentarios en el tema de la "retroalimentación".


----------



## pejeman

Ynez said:


> pejeman, en este caso se os habría colado desde España, pues aquí se usa desde hace muchísimo tiempo. En inglés es diferente.
> 
> 
> 
> P.D: Me he reído mucho con tus comentarios en el tema de la "retroalimentación".


 
No acá no se ha colado tanto; luego es orgullosamente español. Lo que sí puedo decir es que cuando alguien pide una cita (digamos que de negocios o médica), el consultado bien puede responder:

- Tengo libre la tarde del lunes/ El martes estoy libre.

Pero cuando se trata de tomarse un tiempo, pues como que obviamos lo de "libre". 

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En España, y hablo con la experiencia de más de 30 años en un sector industrial que ha llegado a tener 25.000 trabajadores, ocupándome entre otras cosas de las relaciones laborales, la frase usual es tomarse, o disfrutar de..., o conceder..., o negar..., o pedir.... el/un día libre. Pero no de sacar, como dice ManPaisa, aunque se entendería.
El artículo determinado o indeterminado según dijo y argumentó Camilo 1964. 
El calificativo libre, necesario para entender, salvo que esté implícito. Por ejemplo:
- Mañana necesito ir a hacer tal o cual gestión. 
- Tómese el día. 
La legislación laboral y los contratos colectivos o individuales de trabajo no hablan de días libres, sino de permisos y licencias retribuidos o no. Aparte de vacaciones, obviamente, término tanto legal como usual.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo tampoco he visto en mi vida un contrato que hable de "días libres".

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Yo tampoco he visto en mi vida un contrato que hable de "días libres".
> 
> _


 
Porque sería como admitir que los otros son de esclavos...


----------



## piraña utria

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En España, y hablo con la experiencia de más de 30 años en un sector industrial que ha llegado a tener 25.000 trabajadores, ocupándome entre otras cosas de las relaciones laborales, la frase usual es tomarse, o disfrutar de..., o conceder..., o negar..., o pedir.... el/un día libre. Pero no de sacar, como dice ManPaisa, aunque se entendería.
> El artículo determinado o indeterminado según dijo y argumentó Camilo 1964.
> El calificativo libre, necesario para entender, salvo que esté implícito. Por ejemplo:
> - Mañana necesito ir a hacer tal o cual gestión.
> - Tómese el día.
> La legislación laboral y los contratos colectivos o individuales de trabajo no hablan de días libres, sino de permisos y licencias retribuidos o no. Aparte de vacaciones, obviamente, término tanto legal como usual.



Hola, Manuel.

La opción de ManPaisa la he escuchado acá, pero muy poco e informalmente, lo mismo que otra igual de coloquial: "coger" días libres.

Saludos,


----------



## ECDS

La expresión "día libre" es tan explícita y tan usada en lugar de "permiso" o "licencia" que pensaba que incluso vendría en el Estatuto de los Trabajadores. Si se busca en Google aparecen unos cuantos documentos legales, aparte de comunicados, noticias, libros, etc., que la usan, y en los que si no ponemos "libre", "de descanso", "de asueto" o algo parecido, la frase pierde sentido.

Que en ocasiones se puede abreviar y decir "día" a secas, por supuesto. Pero el resto no sobra.

Por otro lado, no sé si es una expresión de origen inglés o español, si viene de "día de libre disposición" o de "día libre de trabajo", pero diría que poco tiene que ver con la Libertad o con la no esclavitud.

Hasta la RAE reconoce el verbo "librar": *9.     * intr. coloq. Dicho de un empleado o de un obrero: Disfrutar de su día de descanso.

En serio, no veo el problema.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Porque sería como admitir que los otros son de esclavos...



¿Es broma?

A 'días libres' se puede contraponer 'días laborables', 'días activos', 'días lectivos',... pero no 'días de esclavos', ni tampoco 'días esclavos'.
Si no fuera así, tampoco se podría hablar de 'tiempo libre',
pues su antónimo sería 'tiempo de esclavos'.
Es usual que un empleado, un operario o un profesional liberal digan 'libro los martes' o el día que sea, o alternativamente 'tengo libres los martes'. Si se omite la palabra 'libro' o 'libres', no se entiende lo que se pretende decir.


----------

